# Dear Cat/Dog - messages to our pets



## applecruncher (Aug 30, 2015)

Dear Bella,

Well, I’ve decided you’ve dodged a bullet far too long. I’m tired of getting scratched when I try to play with you or pick you up. Your second favorite person, Rose, is coming over on Labor Day. Before we go out to eat she is going to trim your nails (which are currently talons) – front AND back. Don’t worry…she’ll bring her special clippers she uses on her gang. But it’s going to happen, so stop giving me the stinkeye because I know you heard me on the phone.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 30, 2015)

Dear Sophie,
   You know I love you dearly. We have never had a pup as long as we've had you. You were basically my first canine love. But really, the neediness is getting old. Also the prey drive, a cat can dispatch a critter in one bite. You're messy about it. Poor Callie had his face mauled because he got too close while you tried to take out a groundhog. But back to the neediness.
   There is a beautiful young girl who has been in the groomer's kennel for half a year. Yes she is as needy as you. She even looks like you when you were young. Why you had to attack her I don't know. I'll tell you...I love you dearly but when you go to that rainbow bridge, the same day I'm adopting a litter of kittens and that dog. But I still love you, my neurotic basket case.

My Dearest Callie,
   Don't tell a soul...but I love you the best. Sophie, cats, even human kids don't come close. My beautiful boy, I know you probably had a rough time before I met you. Somebody cutting your tail then leaving you alone. Maybe you made a run for it I'll never know. But thank you for everything you mean to me.
   Someone I can depend on to keep me safe. Nobody would be foolish enough to break in the house or approach me outside under your watch. Yes you can look fearsome in public. But I know when we get home you'll eat your biscuit and then be belly up for some good lovin'.
Even with the intestinal fortitude to wilt the houseplants, you're the perfect man for me and I love you.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 2, 2015)

Ambis

I know you're upset because I laughed when you fell off the chair, but it was quite funny you know, and even a Siamese shouldn't be sulking for more than a week.

I promise in future I'll have respect for your dignity.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 2, 2015)

Dear Shakira, I understand it is a great responsibility being a God. However the heavy load  does not entitle you to have scallops and bacon every day. So sorry. Perhaps you should consider hiring more staff?


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 3, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Dear Shakira, I understand it is a great responsibility being a God. However the heavy load  does not entitle you to have scallops and bacon every day. So sorry. Perhaps you should consider hiring more staff?



You must have a cat!  Dogs don't have staff.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 3, 2015)

Dear Bonnie

Thank you for coming into my life when I needed you so.  Glad you are enjoying the couch!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 3, 2015)

Butterfly, you are right. I am currently tolerated by two benignly imperious cats, one of whom resembles a mop. Lol.


----------



## Bullie76 (Sep 3, 2015)

Buddy,

I appreciate your kisses.......but how about stop drinking toilet water.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 3, 2015)

Dear Bella,
When you moved in with me 5 years ago, I set you up with your own email account.  I thought this was a nice gesture on my part; you’ve been able to communicate with your friends and surf a few cat websites. Turns out you’ve become quite computer savvy.  It recently came to my attention that you sent an email to your Aunt Rose and told her not to bother to bring her cat nail clippers when she comes over on Monday.  You said your nails are just fine.  Well, they are not. Nice try.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 3, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Dear Bella,
> When you moved in with me 5 years ago, I set you up with your own email account.  I thought this was a nice gesture on my part; you’ve been able to communicate with your friends and surf a few cat websites. Turns out you’ve become quite computer savvy.  It recently came to my attention that you sent an email to your Aunt Rose and told her not to bother to bring her cat nail clippers when she comes over on Monday.  You said your nails are just fine.  Well, they are not. Nice try.



:rofl:


----------



## Shirley (Sep 3, 2015)

Dear Libby, I know you meant well but I am quite capable of tearing my own toilet paper.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 3, 2015)

^^mg1: :laugh:


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 3, 2015)

What a perfectly sweet dog!


----------



## Shirley (Sep 3, 2015)

Libby says thank you.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2015)

Dear LOrds  Stanley, Scruffydoodle, Digger, and Zeus...and Princesses.., Minkymoo, Pixie, and Fizz my 7 glorious and adored  grandfurkids...

I know you miss your granny more ..and if you could you would get on that plane by yourself and come and just spend all day playing chase and ball with grandma-ma..but of course you're stuck with a meanie mummy and daddy who tell you that Father Christmas's reindeer ate your passports...and Santa can't bring new ones because he's too fat for his reindeer to fly up to the top of the mountain where you live...but little does your mummy and daddy know that you still manage to send sneaky updated pictures to granny via  iphone...you're such clever talented furkids keeping all of the secrets from your meanie mum and dad....

Little stanley you little  tiny but mighty atom labradoodle, you  took the news of santa not bringing new passports hardest of all..and made your  thoughts known quite clearly...







..and the look in your eye Digger when you were told granny couldn't come out for your birthday and play your favourite game with you for hours...and hours....would melt the heart of the iciest  snowman.. 






But after a word from Big brother Scruffydoodle in both of you youngsters' ears ..to be men and don't show weakness in the face of adversity and lack of rubber balls  ... I can still see in your eyes you want granny to come and rescue  you.. and I will..worry thee not my 3 fine boys  I'll  be back up on the mountain top soon, and this time despite that darn reindeer  we'll make a run for it..


----------



## Debby (Sep 3, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Dear Bella,
> When you moved in with me 5 years ago, I set you up with your own email account.  I thought this was a nice gesture on my part; you’ve been able to communicate with your friends and surf a few cat websites. Turns out you’ve become quite computer savvy.  It recently came to my attention that you sent an email to your Aunt Rose and told her not to bother to bring her cat nail clippers when she comes over on Monday.  You said your nails are just fine.  Well, they are not. Nice try.




Too funny!  That cat of yours has a lot of nerve, going behind your back!


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 3, 2015)

umm hmm :wink:


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2015)

Dear Boudica,

You know I love you madly but you just cannot have pulled pork for supper EVERY night just because I gave you some the night before last.

The hunger-strike ends now. Your expensive and healthy dog food that you usually wolf down with glee will be served up again.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 3, 2015)

Dear Bonnie

Do not feel sad, my sweet Bonnie, because that mean woman said you were a vicious pitbull.  You are one of the most un-vicious creatures I have ever met.  You are an old soul with a great heart, and you deserve all the love I can give you after your rocky first years.  We were just walking down the street and you were smelling flowers when that awful woman said that.  SHE is the vicious one, and what she said doesn't say anything about you, but it says a lot about her.

So give me a sweet pitbull kiss and go lay on the couch on your back with all your feet in the air like you usually do and have sweet dreams and know I will always love you take the very best care of you.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 4, 2015)

Bella,
So today you're sending me some kind of "message" by hiding in the closet. (...sigh) Lucky for you I cracked the door open. But I am bigger than you are... on Monday I'll just put on my heavy-duty cleaning gloves, eye shields (because you might go wild and literally throw a hissy), scoop you up and hand you over to your Aunt Rose.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 4, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Dear Libby, I know you meant well but I am quite capable of tearing my own toilet paper.



Lovely dog, and she looks very sweet and full of personalitly.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 4, 2015)

Many Pats, it is quite probable that if you ever gave yourself a proper bath, you might not shed cat litter everywhere you go! Also, you would cease to resemble a scruffy dust mop. Brushing only does so much.


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 5, 2015)

YES!!!!because I said so...


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 5, 2015)

Good lookin' cat Davey.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2015)

a tear-jerker _from_ the dog  ....

http://blog.timesunion.com/petsandvets/320/a-dogs-letter-to-his-owner/


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 7, 2015)

Bella!!
You can relax.  It's over; we got thru it. Your mani-pedi looks mighty fine. I'm so glad you didn't freak out.  Aunt Rose says you were easier than her own gang.  I'm so proud of you. :love_heart:


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 7, 2015)

Laurie - any pics of your Siamese?


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 9, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Bella!!
> You can relax.  It's over; we got thru it. Your mani-pedi looks mighty fine. I'm so glad you didn't freak out.  Aunt Rose says you were easier than her own gang.  I'm so proud of you. :love_heart:



Glad there was no bloodshed!


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 9, 2015)

> Glad there was no bloodshed!



Not on that day, but there was in weeks prior.  Those cat thumbnails can do serious damage.    But now Bella is struttin' in her new _leather_ collar. (No more fraying nylon).


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 27, 2015)

Bella,

Remember when I said I was thinking of ordering my own cat nail trimmers? Well, I did and they have arrived. I was able to get rid of the packaging and hide the clippers while you were napping. But it's like you have a sixth sense....giving me a suspicious look. You're okay for now, but in a few weeks things will get really interesting. (For the record your Aunt Rose doesn't think Ishould even "walk down that road". But I've been studying a few youtube videos...)


----------



## Zante (Sep 27, 2015)

I like this thread! The funny parts of our pets lives - not the sad bits!

I once said to our Beagle of the time that it was very nice of her to keep our spot in the middle of the bed warm whilst we went outside at 2am on a frosty night to see what the banging noise was in case it was a burglar. 

She actually would have been interested as it was a possum on the shed roof.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 27, 2015)

Shakira cat, why oh why did you shred the wool on my beautiful handmade two foot tall alpaca???? Do you have some weird wool eating fetish? Or do you just enjoy spreading it all over the living room carpet? I need a cat therapissed !


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 27, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Bella,
> 
> Remember when I said I was thinking of ordering my own cat nail trimmers? Well, I did and they have arrived. I was able to get rid of the packaging and hide the clippers while you were napping. But it's like you have a sixth sense....giving me a suspicious look. You're okay for now, but in a few weeks things will get really interesting. (For the record your Aunt Rose doesn't think Ishould even "walk down that road". But I've been studying a few youtube videos...)
> 
> View attachment 22037




Be sure your health insurance is paid up before you attempt this . . . .   And lay in a supply of bandages.  Hell hath no fury like a pissed off cat!


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 27, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Be sure your health insurance is paid up before you attempt this . . . . And lay in a supply of bandages. Hell hath no fury like a pissed off cat!




Yeah, also safety goggles for eyes, and heavy gloves

:lofl:


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 27, 2015)

Another set of messages-this is fun

My Dearest Sophie,
Yes I love you, but jumping in my lap and growling because you're jealous of Dan is so not cool. You weigh half my size. How would you feel if I jumped in YOUR lap? And the growling thing...I'll hand you your nose if you don't cut it out. Then there is the question of the mattress. I know I threw out your q tip collection and I'm sorry. But you're ruining the mattress. Next step are doggy diapers and the cats will laugh at you. I know you are old...but stop being a brat.

My Beautiful Callie,
You know you're the favorite and always will be...so I almost feel like I cheated on you today. I held my grand boy for the first time today. Of course he doesn't have your rippling muscles or gorgeous smile...but it was magical. You will always be my best boy, but I've got more than enough love to pass around. Now give us a kiss you big galoot


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 27, 2015)

Dear Cat,
What in the world happened to you the first 9 weeks of your life that made you so afraid of everything?


----------



## Shirley (Sep 27, 2015)

Dear Libby, I know you like playing with your friend next door. I'm glad y'all share things. But I really wish he wouldn't share his fleas with you. Would you mind telling him that?


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 28, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Bella,
> 
> Remember when I said I was thinking of ordering my own cat nail trimmers? Well, I did and they have arrived. I was able to get rid of the packaging and hide the clippers while you were napping. But it's like you have a sixth sense....giving me a suspicious look. You're okay for now, but in a few weeks things will get really interesting. (For the record your Aunt Rose doesn't think Ishould even "walk down that road". But I've been studying a few youtube videos...)
> 
> View attachment 22037




LOL....I have to do the same thing with the flea control, sneak up on her, no way could I use nail clippers on her.

I have the world's most skittish cat.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 28, 2015)

Dear Bonnie -- I know you didn't get "walkies" in your former life and now you think a walk is the best thing ever, but must you really stop and sniff EVERY SINGLE BLADE of grass, even if it has just started raining???


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 28, 2015)

.....wondering if I could rent a haz mat suit...guess that would be a bit TOO obvious, huh?


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 28, 2015)

Yes a Hazmat suit would be the perfect addition when picking up poop, changing litter boxes too!


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 28, 2015)

haha!

But I'm thinking if I come towards kitty with nail clippers wearing a haz mat suit she _might_ know something is up.

:magnify: :shucks:


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2015)

Her too? Why do they do that???


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 28, 2015)

Dear DJ,
I miss you even after all these years.  I miss the scratch at our bedroom door early each morning and how you used to be so petrified of thunderstorms.  I miss how you played "goalie" with grapes rolled down the hallway; you never missed one.  I miss all the times you would never listen to me, walking and sniffing to your heart's content. I miss how you would sit watching me when I cooked chicken, knowing you'd get a tasty treat. You were a stubborn, incorrigable, loyal and loving companion.  Hope you're resting comfortably old girl.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 28, 2015)

aawww, how sweet Bobw235.  My kitty always sits and watches me as I prepare to cook chicken, too, so I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 28, 2015)

What a beautiful dog, Bob.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 28, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> What a beautiful dog, Bob.



Thanks Shalimar.  We had her from the time she was about six weeks old until one day when it was time for her final rest, about 11 years in all.  A really good dog most of the time, but like most pets, she had her moments.  Saying goodbye was really tough.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 28, 2015)

I hear you, Bob. I still miss my cat Solomon. He raised any kittens we ever had. Gave their mom a night out. Lol. He looked just like a baby fur seal. He has been gone for 16 years, and I miss him still. He lived with us for fifteen wonderful years.


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 28, 2015)

*Stop Barking !     *


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 28, 2015)

So cute!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 28, 2015)

What a wonderful pic Bob!


----------



## Kadee (Sep 28, 2015)

Dear Middie .. You have been in doggy heaven for quite a while .,but I still think of you when our strawberries are almost ready to pick , as you used to keep an eye on them in or previous home and used to eat then right off the plant as soon as they were just right.. We have never replaced you with another pet


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 28, 2015)

Kadee, when I was a child, we had a Cairn terrier who ate the sour cherries off the bottom branches of the tree, as well as the wild strawberries. He was also partial to apricots.


----------



## Kadee (Sep 28, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Kadee, when I was a child, we had a Cairn terrier who ate the sour cherries off the bottom branches of the tree, as well as the wild strawberries. He was also partial to apricots.


Middie was a silky Terrier , she also liked chilli's she passed away at 14 years old .. Hubby run over her , however she was deaf: had cataracts...she had always in the past stood back away from the drive way   he has never really forgiven himself .,
We had her cremated and sprinkled her ashes in the strawberry patch .


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 28, 2015)

Kadee, I am so sorry for your loss. I hope your husband is able to find peace over this. I believe we will see our pets again.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 28, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> haha!
> 
> But I'm thinking if I come towards kitty with nail clippers wearing a haz mat suit she _might_ know something is up.
> 
> :magnify: :shucks:



Yeah, pretty sure the cat might notice something out of the ordinary.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 28, 2015)

Bobw235 said:


> Thanks Shalimar.  We had her from the time she was about six weeks old until one day when it was time for her final rest, about 11 years in all.  A really good dog most of the time, but like most pets, she had her moments.  Saying goodbye was really tough.
> 
> View attachment 22089



LOVE that doggie smile!!!


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 28, 2015)

The trouble with having pets is they worm their way right into your very soul and it is such a terrible thing when they go.


----------



## jujube (Sep 28, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I hear you, Bob. I still miss my cat Solomon. He raised any kittens we ever had. Gave their mom a night out. Lol. He looked just like a baby fur seal. He has been gone for 16 years, and I miss him still. He lived with us for fifteen wonderful years.



I remember my sister's male cat letting his sister's kittens nurse on him while she was recovering from her spaying.  The kittens were almost fully grown but still wanted to nurse.  Mamma came home from the vet in a rather foul mood and smacked any kitten that got anywhere near her.  So they turned to their "funny uncle" for comfort.  It was pretty funny to see.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 14, 2015)

Dear Bella,

Okay, so I haven't used the pair of cat nail trimmers I bought awhile ago.  Seems like a waste of money to just let them sit on the table.  But...I'm waiting until you get in the right mood.  :waiting:


----------



## Shirley (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 14, 2015)

I remember my sister's male cat letting his sister's kittens nurse on him while she was recovering from her spaying.  The kittens were almost fully grown but still wanted to nurse.  Mamma came home from the vet in a rather foul mood and smacked any kitten that got anywhere near her.  So they turned to their "funny uncle" for comfort.  It was pretty funny to see.

Isn't that funny, our Caesar was a doting Dad. His intended had her kittens on a blanket in the closet. When Mama got up to use the litter box or get a bite to eat, Caesar would gently tiptoe into the nest. The kittens were sucking fur but it kept them warm and happy. Sometimes he would lay beside them with Mama too. He was a special cat indeed.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 14, 2015)

BWAHAHA!!!!! :lofl: You have no idea how accurate that picture is.  Bella is gray.


----------



## Shirley (Oct 14, 2015)

Fur, that's a sweet story.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 14, 2015)

Woooooo! I just found this!!

Dear Pook and Saav,

I know you think it's funny to hide my things in the litterbox, but REALLY? You want me to hide your stuff in a drawer? I can do that, you know. I have thumbs.

And stop making fun of Tigger. She's a Manx; they don't need tails. Speaking of tails, leave the dog's tail alone. One of these days Lilly will knock you both into next week if you keep it up.

Please don't get all kissy-kissy with me after washing your butt. Seriously.

And what's up with this fascination with the bathtub? Especially when I'm in it? I go there to relax, for Heaven's sake! Gimme a break!

And for the last time, that's MY pillow! You have your own!

But I love you both, you little monsters. You're inspiring, funny, and wonderful. Now go get whatever that is crawling on the floor. I think it's a spider.

Love, Mom


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 30, 2015)

Dear Bella,

_HISSING? _Really? That was totally unnecessary. Just because I tried to play with your paws. And I suppose you didn't like me invading your space by sitting at the foot of the bed, which *I* paid for, btw.

Effective immediately, there will be a "No Hissing" policy.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 30, 2015)

Dear Sophie,
All apologies about tomorrow night. We will be taking Callie trick or treating because SOMEBODY has become so dog aggressive we can't trust her to come out with us anymore. Dan will be here with you. But the bedroom doors will all be shut very securely. So don't even think about peeing on any beds, or the floor, or the couch. I'm warning you, you are one step away from puppy Depends. Don't blow it.

Dear Callie,
Happy Halloween my handsome man. This year we'll do away with the tutu. Besides degrading your manhood I know it was hard to pee around it. This year you have your Candy Security shirt to keep you warm plus we'll put the hot dog costume on for more layers. You can play with your friend Bella and have everybody tell you how cute you are. Plus your uncle has pizza and yummy treats waiting. Time to party!!!


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 3, 2015)

Dear Bella,

Well, it's all set.  Your Aunt Rose is coming over Saturday to trim your nails (talons at this stage).  I told her about my efforts and we agree that I just don't have the skill/gift or whatever it is that's making the task impossible.

She appreciated the e-card you sent to her for her birthday.  That explains the cat hairs on my keyboard.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 3, 2015)

Have  you got the protective gear all ready (for Aunt Rosa, not Bella)?


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 3, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Have you got the protective gear all ready (for Aunt Rosa, not Bella)?



Oh, no. Not necessary.  Rose had trimmed Bella's nails many times over the years. And there has never been a problem!  (Rose has 3 cats, and she says Bella is easier to deal with than her own cats.)  Go figure. :shrug:


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 6, 2015)

Dear Bella,

Well, I'm baffled.  Yesterday your Aunt Rose came over and trimmed your nails in the blink of an eye, and you didn't squirm even once.  In fact, you were so calm she didn't have to anchor you in the crook of her elbow like she sometimes does.  THEN to add insult to injury you allowed her to play and cuddle you.  My feelings are a little hurt.  I don't know what kind of head game you're playing, but I guess the importtant thing is that the deed is done.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 6, 2015)

AC, you need to fool them into thinking this is gonna get done or they are going to die!   They can sense fear and hesitation. 

:joke:

 Cats make you work a bit to get their respect, don't they?  I kinda like that.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 6, 2015)

AC, you need to fool them into thinking this is gonna get done or they are going to die!   They can sense fear and hesitation. 

See that's much easier with dogs IMHO. My pups could have me for lunch if these so chose. But from day one I've spoiled them rotten...BUT if you do something that Mommy doesn't like...Mommy will look in your eyes and growl, you always want to keep Mommy happy. 
Have you ever yelled at a cat? They laugh at you.

Dear Cupcake,
   I want to thank you for being there for me the last few weeks. Being out of work has me down, watching the news too, the holidays I'm not ready for...Unlike the dogs and cats you're just a cuddly little fur ball. I suppose if you were free to roam the house you'd get in as much trouble as they do. But I'm pleased that you're always the first one at the door when I open the cage. Some people see rodents in a bad way. But you and me have something special.
Hugs and purrs and much love, 
The Almighty Food Giver Person


----------



## deesierra (Dec 23, 2015)

Bobw235 said:


> Dear DJ,
> I miss you even after all these years.  I miss the scratch at our bedroom door early each morning and how you used to be so petrified of thunderstorms.  I miss how you played "goalie" with grapes rolled down the hallway; you never missed one.  I miss all the times you would never listen to me, walking and sniffing to your heart's content. I miss how you would sit watching me when I cooked chicken, knowing you'd get a tasty treat. You were a stubborn, incorrigable, loyal and loving companion.  Hope you're resting comfortably old girl.
> View attachment 22075



  Lovely tribute Bobw. I've been through this more times than I care to think about, but I have such wonderful and bittersweet memories of each one I've loved and lost. "If there are no dogs in Heaven, then when I die I want to go where they went". I think that's a Will Rogers quote.


----------



## Waterlilly (Dec 23, 2015)

Dear Mickey Sue, Lily, Maggie, Hank, Romeo and Tuff, thank you for letting Mack and I live with you in your house. The chores and taxie service keep us busy and the compensation and benefits of kisses and love are generous and welcome. I know that the carpet in your new house is something different than you had before but, it is now a yard, stop peeing on it Lily.  You have all been good so Santa is bringing you something and we will have a nice Christmas feast. Love you all!

Merry Christmas to your fur babies from mine!


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 23, 2015)

Dear Sophie, 
I realize you might find it hard to believe but not everyone looks like this walking their dog. Callie could drag an SUV if he wanted to and HE doesn't pull as hard as you. Please, for both of us...I still love you, we're both getting on in years. So how is it your snout is going gray but you can still leap like a gazelle? Can you teach me? Merry Christmas my goofy girl! Love, Mommy 







My Dearest Callie, 
Merry Christmas Baby! Santa knows you've been a good man...look for some special yummies in your stocking. Sophie should get coal. But no, she's getting a treat too but I'll make her share. Thank you for being you, Much Love Mommy


----------



## Victor (Dec 23, 2015)

I will always love you and miss you dearly, Mindy and Nellie. My life is not the same without you!
I would love to spend one more day with you guys. Nellie, I miss your super energy and friskiness.
Mindy, I miss you in bed sleeping with me. You were named after a real human Mindy.

I am fostering a new orange cat who can never replace you guys. You were my family.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 16, 2016)

My dearest Sophie, I must confess...I've been showing the love elsewhere. Nonono please don't take it the wrong way. It's just a temporary situation, not anything serious. But there's this pup I am babysitting. His Dad is off to the islands with his girl. Poor little doggie all alone. I know you smell him. Please don't take it the wrong way, just a week long fling and I love you the most...so stop sniffing me and looking so frickin' pathetic...


----------



## CuriousKate (Apr 16, 2016)

Aw....poor Sophie. (It's the message...not the dog :-/)


----------

